# Squatters evicted from Hobgoblin pub in Bristol - parents turn up to help.



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2012)

http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/Group-squatters-leave-awful-mess-pub/story-15789797-detail/story.html



> Two parents arrived hot on the heels of officers when 18 mostly young people were found inside the Hobgoblin pub on Gloucester Road yesterday


 



> Mr Etheridge told the Post one young squatter had climbed out of a first-floor window onto the roof before his parents arrived to tell him to get down and said they were very disappointed with him.
> Another mother, 50-year-old Anita Elson from Withywood, arrived at the pub to find her 17-year-old daughter Poppy who had been squatting in the building.
> Mrs Elson said she had been following her daughter for more than a month to various squat evictions.
> "She was in college before she met this group of people," she said. "I do this every time they get evicted because I want to know where she is.


 
I can imagine my mum turning up if I'd been there, she would have been disappointed in me


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes. There's no excuse for being in bristol


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2012)

marty21 said:


> I can imagine my mum turning up if I'd been there, she would have been disappointed in me


 
Imagine if she found out you did not have clean pants on too


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 12, 2012)

Poppy


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 12, 2012)

Sounds like my mum - she kicked me out when I was 17 then proceeded to make my life awkward by reporting me missing to the police every month having written to the dole to make sure I couldn't get income support. 

(((Poppy)))


----------



## Meltingpot (Apr 12, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Sounds like my mum - she kicked me out when I was 17 then proceeded to make my life awkward by reporting me missing to the police every month having written to the dole to make sure I couldn't get income support.
> 
> (((Poppy)))


 
What a bitch.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2012)

> Other squatters refused to speak to the Post, claiming the paper was part "of the system".


----------



## mars (Apr 12, 2012)

One of the mothers was simply there to make sure her son didn't get a taste of police brutality, recently witnessed in Clifton wood, not to check his dirty underpants!!


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 12, 2012)

That pub's been an odd one for years now, the guy who runs the Mother's Ruin was giving it a go recently, guess it didn't work out for him either.

My mate was the landlord there once, when a small fire lead to the place being shut for a bit and the entire bar stock being condemned from being sold. Cue an epic night of trying to drink the fucker dry.


----------



## Geri (Apr 12, 2012)

I used to drink there a fair bit when I lived in Bishopston - sad to see it closed.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 12, 2012)

If you will name a child Poppy then this sort of thing is bound to happen.


----------



## Geri (Apr 13, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> If you will name a child Poppy then this sort of thing is bound to happen.


 
Especially if you are from Withywood.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 13, 2012)

My bestest friend in the world lives in Withywood


----------



## Geri (Apr 13, 2012)

Is she called Poppy?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 13, 2012)

tbh squatting a place that's just closed isn't the smartest move in the world but hey, we've all been young.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 13, 2012)

Geri said:


> Is she called Poppy?


 
It's so much worse


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 13, 2012)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> tbh squatting a place that's just closed isn't the smartest move in the world but hey, we've all been young.


Better to squat it while all the fixtures and fittings are still in place, before some other cunt gets them.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 13, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Sounds like my mum - she kicked me out when I was 17 then proceeded to make my life awkward by reporting me missing to the police every month having written to the dole to make sure I couldn't get income support.
> 
> (((Poppy)))


yes but your real name is carmanella chyntha de-jones de-boyce st clair...  so you know...


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 13, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> yes but your real name is carmanella chyntha de-jones de-boyce st clair... so you know...


 
Not if she's from Withywood


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 13, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Better to squat it while all the fixtures and fittings are still in place, before some other cunt gets them.


you proper tea leaf


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 24, 2012)

Reminds me of this time last year watching that prick show-boating on the roof of the Cheltenham Rd squat while his mother stood below telling him not to be a naughty boy.


----------

